
Netflix adds 7.41 million subscribers in Q1 and brings total subs to 125 mil - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/subscriber-spurt-in-first-quarter-helps-netflix-shine/
======
jackiem
Net adds: 1.96 million U.S. and 5.46 million international streaming subs

